# We are back!



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

So... We went on vacation for basically a month and Ichiro had to stay at the breeder's. I thought he was going to forget me and had a full personality change but what a surprise. They told me he lost about 33 grms (up and down the whole month) and he looked sad and depressed, didn't want to eat his own food, they offered him different kinds, no interest in mealies and they even took his wheel away and cuddle him but nothing worked, but he seemed happy when they put him in his carrier on the day I got him (we met half way). 

He was the same sweet hedgie, he did seem a lot lighter but now he went back to eating his usual amount of food, loving his mealies and cuddling with me; he has regained some weight; he didn't forget about me, he missed me. 

I'm so happy to be back home.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------

